# Run-in shed question



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes. One less thing for your equines to run into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

It all depends on the rafters and framing as to how many feet the posts should be. I have had 12x16's and no center post. Make sure roof is metal so snow load slides off. that's the key "Snow Load" do you have a pic of the run in shed design you want?

TRR


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not a builder type person so can't help with that but if I were building a run in I would have someone else insulate the roof because they get horribly loud otherwise. I'd also have the front open & one side so no horse gets trapped by another.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Whether r not you put another support post at 8' depends on several things.

1. How stable is the structure?
2. How many horses will be using it?
3.What are the horses activity level?
4. Does the herd get along well?
5. What are the code requirements in your area?
6. What is the weather like in your area?
7. Do any of the horses crib, wood chew, or just like to destroy things?

Generally 16 feet is okay for not having another support, but anything longer than that and I'd add another one.


----------



## RGTII (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Here is a link to the shed plans:
https://www.icreatables.com/sheds/12x16-RISP-run-in-shed-post.html
I am going to go without any support in the front. It makes a lot of sense to not obstruct the front so the animals can move about freely.
Thanks again...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a 12 x 16. I say had because it grew. I had a 4' wide opening at each end, off set a bit so the corner was strong. It faces N and S. Two opening mean no trapped animal. Also the smaller openings allow for more shelter from inclement weather. If you can get it, use old carpeting cut in long slits to hang over the openings. They need to touch the ground. Hang a piece about 2' wide over the slits. When the bugs are bad the animals will go inside where it's dark. They also will use the carpet to wipe the bugs off as they go thro.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a 12x16 run in, open front as you're describing and we have a support beam in the middle. I don't find it's in the way at all! They love to use it as a scratching post!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^So cute! ;D

Subbing.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Depends on local code. Snow loads depends on where you live. 16 feet is not that far for right size timber. I would also like to see center post. But I round my corners on exposed edges so the horses don't scratch on them. When they scratch, they can push really hard.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

If this is your only horse housing, I like having a center post. It allows you to rig a makeshift "stall" if you need to contain one horse while allowing the other to have shelter. 

Back years ago (1980s-'90s) we had one horse with heaves who was fed separately in the winter when mine was on hay - so we rigged a stall in our 12'x20' winter-pasture shed by running boards from the center back to the center front, and then closing one side of the front. In the case of that shed we'd built it with a partially-closed front - across the front was 5' opening/10' wall/5' opening - so once divided it really was like two stalls, one doorless and the other with a couple of boards that could be slid closed across the opening.

In the last couple years that my sister has had horses, also with only a run-in shed, there have been times when something came up and it would have been nice to be able to rig something more temporarily to contain one of her horses for a while and we couldn't because it is a single wide opening, no post. Of course it always happened mid-winter so there was no driving anything into the frozen-solid ground. (She's getting stalls in an outbuilding conversion project right now!)


----------

